# Dissolvable stitches - How long do they take to dissolve?



## Tiggertots

As my girl is utterly miserable with her collar on. She's now taken to hardly walking as she's constantly lifting her front paws high thinking she's going to trip, can't really get into her water dish and has now started sleeping on the bathroom floor as she can keep the collar up and it's not tugging. :frown:


----------



## hobbs2004

Tiggertots, what happens when you take the collar off? Does she not leave the stitches alone?


----------



## Tiggertots

She tends to start off licking her chest as that's mostly where she cant reach with the collar on and then the rest of her body. The odd time she's went to lick the wound area and we've went to tell her off and she runs away. Just petrified she licks the stitches away. Wish the vet's had thought to use glue!


----------



## Sorcha

It depends on the material used, but they normally take about 1 to 3 weeks to loosen and will fall out after about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Tiggertots

Sorcha said:


> It depends on the material used, but they normally take about 1 to 3 weeks to loosen and will fall out after about 6 to 8 weeks.


Is this for dissolvable stiches Sorcha??


----------



## Sorcha

Yes it is  Normal stitches need to be taken out after about two weeks.


----------



## hobbs2004

EEEK - that's a long time. How long did they say that she should wear the collar for?

Is there perhaps another less intrusive collar that you could borrow from someone or obtain somehow?


----------



## buffie

Iwould have thought depending on the reason for the stitches 7-10days would be more than long enough,longer if there is an issue re ability to heal normally.Licking dissolving stitches I dont think will make them dissolve it it more a term for stitches which will naturally dissolve and fall out.I had a cat who had to keep stitches in for over two weeks (had been on steroids prior to surgery)and I took her collar off ,in a safe room where she couldnt hide ,watching that she didnt mutilate herself ,just to give her relief for an hour or so,she could eat and drink and give her self a bit of a clean.Good luck hope it goes well.


----------



## Tiggertots

They said to keep her collar on for a week. I've tried a baby sleepsuit (which she escaped from) and the leg of a pair of leggings (which rolled off the wound site after a while) I don't know anyone or have seen any other collar which may be less intrusive. It's just so sad to see her being this miserable that she can hardly even rest without being uncomfortable. Tigger is also still hissing at her like mad with the collar on too. Needless to say it feels like it's going to be a very long wait until Wednesday!


----------



## hobbs2004

Can't you put a request on here - there must be someone who has an inflatable collar lying around from when their girl got spayed or some other great solution. Perhaps they would be kind enough to post it to you on loan.

Or, could you put something up on your local freecycle or freegle site to see whether someone in your area has something less intrusive than the lampshade?

PS: Shame the leggings idea didn't work. Made me chuckle though!


----------



## Sorcha

There are soft collars that are worm the other way around (if that makes sense  )
Most cats find them more comfortable since the material is softer and the collar doesn't obstruct the view so much.
I'll try to find them on the internet.


----------



## Sorcha

Haven't been able to find one, but I did find a moon collar. Cat find those more comfortable too.
Vet Products


----------



## Tiggertots

hobbs2004 said:


> Can't you put a request on here - there must be someone who has an inflatable collar lying around from when their girl got spayed or some other great solution. Perhaps they would be kind enough to post it to you on loan.
> 
> Or, could you put something up on your local freecycle or freegle site to see whether someone in your area has something less intrusive than the lampshade?
> 
> PS: Shame the leggings idea didn't work. Made me chuckle though!


Shall have a wee check and see!

Yes I'll now be walking around with 1 legging and 1 short now hehe.

Thank you Sorcha!


----------



## sarahdisco

Tiggertots, 

I've got a ProCollar if you want it?

Spartacus bit into it, so it's got a slow puncture but we just blew it up everyday. 

Your more than welcome to it if you want.


----------



## Tiggertots

That would be great if you could SarahDisco! Thank you very much!


----------

